# Be Safe out there guys! - Dad Shoots, Kills Son On Turkey Hunt



## Alamando (Apr 22, 2008)

As we all enjoy the outdoors, and want to pass this along to our kids, we also need to be aware and practice safety, so we can avoid the hapless tragedy that happened yesterday in Minnesota:

---------------------------------------

*Dad Shoots, Kills Son On Turkey Hunt*



An 8-year-old-boy who recently completed a school project on hunting with his father died Saturday after being shot by his father while hunting turkey in Minnesota.

Sibley County Sheriff Bruce Ponath said that Anthony Klaseus, of Belle Plaine, and his son Hunter were hunting turkey about three miles west of Belle Plaine Saturday evening when Klaseus shot his son in the chest with a 12-gauge shotgun.Belle Plaine is about 45 miles southwest of Minneapolis.Klaseus dialed 911 on his cell phone and carried the boy to a rendezvous with emergency responders, Ponath said. But the boy was pronounced dead at the scene."He was absolutely panicked. That would be an understatement," Ponath told The Associated Press.The Minneapolis Star Tribune reported that Hunter, dressed in camouflage, was 20 to 30 yards away from his father when his father mistook him for a turkey and fired his gun.The shooting remains under investigation, but the sheriff characterized it as a tragic accident."A lot of people are in shock. It just doesn't seem possible," Pat Pribyl, the principal at Raven Stream Elementary School in New Prague, where Hunter was a third-grader, told the Star Tribune.Pribyl described the boy as a wrestler and an active and eager student who had recently written and illustrated a book for a class about hunting with his father.

put a www before the urls below:

kfoxtv.com/video/15945347/index.html

kfoxtv.com/video/15945347/index.html


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

How do you put your 8 year old son in a location, move 20 yards away and not know where the hell he is? This is absolutely scenial!! :rant:

And mistake him for a turkey.. Where does common sense come in and say hey.. I put my son right there this morning!! 

This tweeks me until no end.. I am sorry guys!


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

how do you mistake a kid for a turkey??? i still don't understand how we still hear about things like this. i'm with connell


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

he is an idiot that should be prosecuted for negligant homicide.i dont care about what hes going thru he should be jailed so he can think about it there.moron.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> How do you put your 8 year old son in a location, move 20 yards away and not know where the hell he is? This is absolutely scenial!! :rant:
> 
> And mistake him for a turkey.. Where does common sense come in and say hey.. I put my son right there this morning!!
> 
> This tweeks me until no end.. I am sorry guys!


 and now this guy will have to live with his careless decision the rest of his life.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

To all of the above.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

dsconnell said:


> How do you put your 8 year old son in a location, move 20 yards away and not know where the hell he is? This is absolutely scenial!! :rant:
> 
> And mistake him for a turkey.. Where does common sense come in and say hey.. I put my son right there this morning!!
> 
> This tweeks me until no end.. I am sorry guys!


Something is not right with this story. It's not possible for someone to be that stupid. Hopefully a family member asks this dude,,,, "seriously,, what were you thinking?" And hopefully this idiot never picks up a firearm for the rest of his life.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey guys I agree this guy is stupid and something doesnt add up but remember it is the presses story. They will print anything no matter if it is 10-20% true. They dont care as long as they are first.:rant: You know what I mean? This story just dont add up right, if the guy did do this then he is an idiot to say the least.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

20yards away and you mistake an 8 year old for a turkey? are the turkeys that big over there? what about the white red and blue head? i will have to agree with most this guy does need to be sent away there is no reason someone should be shot like that during turkey season we are hunting within 50 yards of are game. did he have a tom decoy out? i had a guy sight up on my jake last year and had to flip my pop up off me before he shot but this guy set the stuff up so that would be lame makes me wonder every time i hit the woods and has me believing more and more in wearing my orange when walking around during turkey season and bow season to many idiots afeild


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I hope they took a blood sample! because this guy was high on something!, or drunk out of his gord!.....this is not possible for any reasonable human being to understand...a hunter or not!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

We may never know the real reason for this. Awful strange I will admit that the boy was sitting alone. Why is the world would you sit a eight year old alone anyway?? So sad for sure.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sad but how could you sit a child anywhere but next to you. My son and my daughter both went hunting with me at that age and maybe younger I never let either one ever leave my side. It just don't sound right but if he did that he should be jailed its stupid.:rant:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i bet he is loving that story his son wrote about hunting

some people really amaze me... sounds like his son should have been teaching him how to hunt!!!!!

i thought this was going to be another story on kid shoots dad while hunting or something.....

if they start making us wear hunter orange for turkeys i quit.... its hard enough already!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

the hunter orange i was stating too is just for walking into the woods.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

didnt even see you said anything about orange... i just figured thats what the dnr would suggest haha


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

The father obviously failed to identify his target. Tragic that it was his son, but if he couldn't tell his son from a turkey, how could he tell it was a tom, not a hen? Way to go Dad...


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

get a bird yet dean? need to let me know when ya get the boat out so we can do some fishing as you see threw the site i took a nice tom monday


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Saw another thread somewhwere today, where the sheriff was saying, the father told his son to stay put in a spot both were sitting because they saw some birds further away and the father was going to sneak on them, the son didn't stay put and followed dad, and somehow the dad thought his kid was a turkey 20 yards away...again I agree with all the above and have no idea hwo anybody could ID a human chest for a turkey just 20 yards away but sounded like it was on a hill or somehting like that..still killing your 8 year old son while hunting, the dude has to live with that....


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

It don't matter what the reason is for having that kid anywhere but next to you, , it sure ain't no excuse. I'm sure the father would agree , there ain't no bird worth it.
And even if I left an adult , I'd still make dang sure what I was shooting at !


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

melvvin said:


> I'm sad but how could you sit a child anywhere but next to you. My son and my daughter both went hunting with me at that age and maybe younger I never let either one ever leave my side. It just don't sound right but if he did that he should be jailed its stupid.:rant:


I am with you. I trust my judgement enough but but I know there are guys out there like this guy who might mistake my kid for wild game! Be safe guys and be sure of your target!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

It makes me sick to my stomach just to think of this. What a horrible circumstance. A complete lapse in judgment that's going to haunt this man everyday for the rest of his life. My heart goes out to this family.


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

I went out today and took a life size turkey (Pretty Boy Decoy) and a child size mannequin not a chance to make a mistake like this. I took my son to a Hunter Safety class and the bottom line in the class IDENTIFY WHAT YOU ARE SHOOTING AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I pray for the father and the loss that has happened, but the outdoorsmen in me is pissed off that a person can make a freaken mistake like this. This is what the anti-hunter love to see. What a moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

To be honest, I hope it does haunt this man for the rest of his life. I have zero pitty for this level of STUPIDITY. I do however feel for the rest of the family and especially the young boy who lost his life. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

prison....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> November Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me sick to my stomach just to think of this. What a horrible circumstance. A complete lapse in judgment that's going to haunt this man everyday for the rest of his life. My heart goes out to this family.


I'm with ya on this one NS. The thought of having to deal with this the rest of my life would be devestating.
I don't believe anyone has cornered the market on stupidity and it's easy to judge someone from 2 states away.
My prayers go out to this man, that grace will prevail to see him through this horrible tragedy.

Big T


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> It makes me sick to my stomach just to think of this. What a horrible circumstance. A complete lapse in judgment that's going to haunt this man everyday for the rest of his life. My heart goes out to this family.



I can't even imagine how horrible a situation the father & family is in.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

sounds fishy to me, just cant see this happening unless dad is piss drunk.


----------

